# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  What's Your Favorite Instrumental-Mandolin Album?

## Pick&Grin

Hi all,

I want to listen to some good mandolin while at the office, but anything with lyrics distracts me from my work.

What are your favorite instrumental albums that feature mandolin?
Primarily looking for Old-Time, but open to all suggestions.

Thanks!

----------


## Paul Busman

If you'd like some great Irish strings including tenor banjo as well as mandolin, check out Strings Attached by Mick Moloney. I only recently found out about this terrific older album and since I play tenor banjo and mandolin I ran right out (metaphorically) and bought it. Mick is a real master and listening to this will really get the feel for Irish instrumental music into your head.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pick&Grin

> If you'd like some great Irish strings including tenor banjo as well as mandolin, check out Strings Attached by Mick Moloney... Mick is a real master and listening to this will really get the feel for Irish instrumental music into your head.


That's great, Paul. Thanks! I have an Irish Tenor banjo and have been wanting to listen to more of that, too.
Yes, getting stuff in my head is just the sort of thing I'm looking for.

----------


## noah finn

Marla Fibish - ITM again but well worth a listen.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Bill13

In no particular order, and some may be out of print:

Lou Martin-Recent Work
Andy Statman-Andy's Ramble
Bill Monroe - Master of Bluegrass
John Reischman-Walk Along John

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## mandroid

Peter Ostroushko's  Mandolin Quartet, 'The Mando Boys'.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## John Duncan

Been listening to Sam Bush and Alan Munde "Together Again for the First Time" lately. 

Stout.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## F-2 Dave

Stephane Grappelli and David Grisman did an album around 1979 or so that's one of my all time favorites. Not much old time, but lots of hot club style jazz, and all instrumental.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## mandotool

Game changer

----------

DataNick, 

Gene Summers, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## yankees1

Pete Martin has several instrumental cd's that I really like. Check these out at pete@petimarpress.com

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pick&Grin

> Pete Martin has several instrumental cd's that I really like. Check these out at pete@petimarpress.com


Thanks so much, yankees1! I found the cds at this link and I found videos at this link, here.

----------


## keithb

I'm a big fan of everything that Matt Flinner has done.  I'd say start with the "Winter Harvest" album:

----------

Dan Krhla, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## JeffD

http://www.mandolinradio.com/

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## dulcillini

Anything by Simon Mayor.  "New Celtic Mandolin" is a favorite of mine.  I think they are all available on iTunes or Amazon.  No commercial interest to me.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## foldedpath

Probably this one, if I had to pick one: Chris Thile and Mike Marshall "Live duets." Two crazy, amazing mandolin players left alone without backing instruments or genre shackles to do their thing. Here are some previews on the Amazon download page. Buy the whole album, it's amazing:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EVG6XY

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## dwc

Although it is often thought of as a "fiddle album," Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe is a tremendous instrumental tour de force.  I am also partial to the first David Grisman Quintet album, and Grisman and Taylor Live at Wigmore Hall.  But those are bluegrassy and jazzy; for an old-time feel, Tone Poems is a great choice.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Barry Wilson

Gator strut I love too...

----------

Pick&Grin, 

tinsmith

----------


## darylcrisp

Mark Beale,  "Ardent Spirit"

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/markbeale

Album Notes
Ardent Spirit features 14 original instrumentals performed by Mark Beale on mandolin, guitar and acoustic lap steel. Drawing from bluegrass, blues, and jazz, the term Jazz-Grass may describe this style best. From the Latin-influenced "Ode to Brazil" to the reverence of "Presence of God", the feeling here is soulful, sincere, and personal. "Muddy Bottom" takes us through a dark bayou and the 3 minute mandolin solo on "Emperor's Blues" is worth the price of admission alone. 

Reviews: 
Beale is a gifted instrumentalist and every tune is etched with a special emotional resonance. Bluegrass Unlimited.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Nick Gellie

If you want to hear superb Serbian flamenco playing odd meters in Bulgarian and Macedonian music, check out Vlatko Stefanovksi and Miorslav Tadic on the CD 'Krushevo'.  See if you can emulate the style on mandolin.  Chris Thile and Mike Marshall get close.

Here is a sample:

----------

Pick&Grin, 

tom.gibson

----------


## jmagill

Two I never get tired of:

_Road Trip_ - John Reischman & John Miller (listen to that tone!)
_Into the Cauldron_ - Mike Marshall & Chris Thile

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## UsuallyPickin

It ain't Necessarily Square Homer and Jethro ..... Mark O'Conner Thirty Year Retrospective ..... R/

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## crisscross

Have the Tone Poems albums already been mentioned?
Tone Poems 1: Grisman/Tony Rice-Oldtime
Tone Poems 2: Grisman/Martin Taylor-Jazz

----------

Mark Wilson, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Cary Fagan

For old time the Buckhannon brothers albums can't be beat.  Also Adam Tanner's new 'Appalachian Fiddle Tunes for Solo Mandolin' (a bargain download from his site) is terrific.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Mark Miller

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Norman Blake, Natasha's Waltz. Only one vocal tune in that CD, very mando-centric, very old-timey.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Caleb

Check out the Foghorn Stringband.  They always have several instrumental pieces (fiddle tunes) on their records, about as many as the vocal pieces.  And Klauder's mandolin work is always great.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Have the Tone Poems albums already been mentioned?
> Tone Poems 1: Grisman/Tony Rice-Oldtime
> Tone Poems 2: Grisman/Martin Taylor-Jazz


Both instrumentals and feature just guitar and mandolin.
Every time I re-listen to Tone Poems I find it better than I remembered

----------

Gene Summers, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## roysboy

Eichers

----------

DSDarr, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Hillbilly Chamber Music - Don Grieser

----------

Don Grieser, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## bohemianbiker

Mondo Mando by Grisman.  bb

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## JeffD

Not many old time suggestions, but lots of good mandolin stuff. Mandolin wasn't as common in old time music as other instruments so its more difficult to get old time mandolin playing. Not impossible.

One of my favorites is

----------

Pick&Grin, 

Randy Smith

----------


## JeffD

> Check out the Foghorn Stringband.  They always have several instrumental pieces (fiddle tunes) on their records, about as many as the vocal pieces.  And Klauder's mandolin work is always great.


For modern recordings in the old time genre this is, IMO, among the best.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## mandobajo

David Grisman Quintet
Butch Baldassari - Old Town
Young Mando Monsters
Emory Lester - Pale Rider
Aubrey Haynie - Doin My Time
...

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## tmsweeney

Norman and Nancy Blake ( with Peter Ostroushko, James Bryan, Carl Jones, Larry Sledge) "Natasha's Waltz"
Joe Weed "Waltz of the Whippoorwill"
John Reishman "Walk Along John" - think someone already suggested that.
I 'll second "Baker Plays Monroe" but it is more of a fiddle album

----------

Pick&Grin, 

Randy Smith

----------


## Denny Gies

Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza with Bush,Grisman, McCoury, McReynolds, Osborne, Skaggs, Wakefield, White and Del on guitar.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Galileo

I was always fond of the "Travellers" album by Butch Baldassari, John Reischman, and Robin Bullock.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Demetrius

I just can't decide on one...
Chris Thile- Not all who wonder are lost
Marshall/Thile- Into the cauldron 
David Grisman- Acoustic Christmas
Mark O'Connor- 30 year retrospective
Andrew Collins/Mark Roy- Likewise
David Grisman/Various- Tone poets
Various/ Bluegrass mandolin extravaganza

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## CES

Wayne Benson and Alan Bibey's recent offering, Mandolin Chronicles..mostly bluegrass
Chris Thile and Edgar Meyer, Mandolin and Bass...classical
Thile's Bach album
Mike Marshall and Catarina Lichtenberg's JS Bach on mandolin and mando cello
Noam Pikelny Plays Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe is awesome, and has on of the most spectacular album covers of all time, IMHO.

I know you asked for OT, but the classical stuff listed above is really amazing, and I find I can listen to it without as much distraction, hence their inclusion. Also, it feels like I learn something new ever time I listen to one of those...

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Demetrius

Whoops, almost forgot! 
Sam 'n Ash- Accordion Mandolin

Talk about a cool sounding Mando instrumental album.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## KEB

No one's mentioned Andy Statman yet? 

I love Old Brooklyn and Superstring Theory-- very cool stuff on both of those albums.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## CES

Also, check out our very own Spruce's "Mangler of Bluegrass." Lots of fun stuff on that one! Also, you could download songs from the MP3 page here to create playlists as well...

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pick&Grin

> For old time the Buckhannon brothers albums can't be beat.  Also Adam Tanner's new 'Appalachian Fiddle Tunes for Solo Mandolin' (a bargain download from his site) is terrific.


Thanks Cary! Which site? Link didn't seem to come through.

----------


## Pick&Grin

These are amazing. You folks a building quite a catalogue, here. Many, many thanks!

----------


## WaveRay

You will love Emory Lester - Dusk.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Marcus CA

For non-distracting instrumental mandomusic, I also like Emory Lester's Reminiscing Today and the Acoustic Campaign album that he recorded with Mark Johnson.

To the list, I would add

Butch Baldassari and John Carlini's Reflections
Norman Blake and Peter Ostroushko's Meeting on Southern Soil
Nashville Mandolin Ensemble's Bach, Beatles, and Bluegrass

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## bigbendhiker

> Noam Pikelny Plays Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe is awesome, and has on of the most spectacular album covers of all time, IMHO.


I second this. This album is incredible!

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Any of Don Julin's recordings.
Overhead at Darrington and Mangler of Bluegrass by Bruce Harvie

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pez D. Spencer

Back To Back . . Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

John Reischman's CD ''Up In The Woods' is well worth buying - in fact buy _anything_ by JR,it's all superbly played on what's widely considered to be the finest Lloyd Loar mandolin of them all. ''North Of The Border'' by JR is also terrific.
  Another firm favourite of mine is Ricky Skaggs ''Instrumentals''. Herschel Sizemore is one of the all time mandolin greats & his 2 newer CD's, ''B-Natural'' & ''My Style'' are worth buying as well.
   I recently found a CD by the late & very much missed,Butch Baldassari - "The Vespa Love Festival Sessions''. It's not Bluegrass,it's seems very latin-American influenced,but i find it incredible to listen to. The term ''easy listening' was coined for this CD - my best find in a loooooong time, :Disbelief: 
                                                    Ivan :Wink:

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## John Flynn

My favorites for old-time instrumentals, some have already been mentioned:
All of The Buckhannon Brothers' CDs. You can get two of them at County Sales online.Clyde Curley and the Oxymorons, "Old-time Mandolin Music"Skip Gorman, "Mandolin in the Cow Camp"

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## JeffD

> I was always fond of the "Travellers" album by Butch Baldassari, John Reischman, and Robin Bullock.


That is a great listenable album. You can listen closely to the playing and the tone, or lean back and just enjoy the music.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## David L

Evan Marshall- "Mandolin Magic"
Dave Apollon- "The Man With the Mandolin"

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## jsphrdvs

Sorry if it was already mentioned, but Drive by Bela Fleck is an awesome instrumental bluegrass album that was released toward the end of Fleck's New Grass Revival career and before the Flecktones were formed.  Just look at the lineup.

Béla Fleck - banjo
Tony Rice - guitar
Sam Bush - mandolin
Stuart Duncan - fiddle
Mark O'Connor - fiddle
Jerry Douglas - Dobro
Mark Schatz - Bass

----------

Pick&Grin, 

tmsweeney

----------


## pit lenz

Adam Steffey`s New Primitive!

----------

Gene Summers, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## DSDarr

Well, I have a lot of favorites that come in and out of rotation but currently I am getting a lot of mileage out of Don Stiernberg's "Swing 220". I never get tired of this one!

David

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pick&Grin

These are great, all! Thanks again, so much. My office is awash with great instrumental-mandolin tunes!
One that got recommended to by dasspunk, which is exceptional for great fiddle/mandolin fiddle tunes is his album _Mrs. Maxwell_. Very much worth checking out.

----------


## Pick&Grin

> You will love Emory Lester - Dusk.


Right you are! Thanks!

----------


## Pick&Grin

> John Reischman's CD ''Up In The Woods' is well worth buying - in fact buy _anything_ by JR,it's all superbly played on what's widely considered to be the finest Lloyd Loar mandolin of them all. ''North Of The Border'' by JR is also terrific.
>   Another firm favourite of mine is Ricky Skaggs ''Instrumentals''. Herschel Sizemore is one of the all time mandolin greats & his 2 newer CD's, ''B-Natural'' & ''My Style'' are worth buying as well.
>    I recently found a CD by the late & very much missed,Butch Baldassari - "The Vespa Love Festival Sessions''. It's not Bluegrass,it's seems very latin-American influenced,but i find it incredible to listen to. The term ''easy listening' was coined for this CD - my best find in a loooooong time,
>                                                     Ivan


How cool! Thanks!

----------


## Pete Martin

My all time fav Sam Bush and Alan Munde "Together Again For The First Time".

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## rjs

Either of the Don Stiernberg/John Carlini CDs:

   Angel Eyes
   By George

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Miltown

I'll add another vote for Norman Blake's _Natasha's Waltz_. I can't stop listening to that record--just amazingly good.

----------

Gene Summers, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## AlanN

This cat

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Ken Waltham

Doyle Lawson. Tennessee Dream.

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## AlanN

S'more I dig

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## DavidKOS

> Evan Marshall- "Mandolin Magic"
> Dave Apollon- "The Man With the Mandolin"


I second that.



He was my FAVORITE F-5 player...Big Mon is my #2 Gibson player



He also used an L and H, which means he played the 2 best American archtop mandolins ever.

Another of my favorites:



Italian String Virtuosi

Various perfromances on mandolin and banjo

----------

Pick&Grin

----------


## Matt Harris

These guys are right down my alley, 'The Brotet', I just wish they had more material:

The Brotet - Grisman, Leslie, Hargreaves, & Smith

----------


## dbilello

No mandolin content, but these guys are really amazing acoustic musicians (fiddle, bass, piano) and one of my go to bands for music while working.

http://www.orangemightytrio.com/OMT/Home.html

Other mando-centric acoustic (though not necessarily old time) recommendations below.

Norman and Nancy Blake / The Norman And Nancy Blake Compact Disk (also second the multiple suggestions for Natasha's Waltz)
Skip Gorman / The Old Style Mandolin Volume I
Grisman and Vignola / Frank and Dawg
Danny Knicely / Roots & Branches

----------


## Loz

I am releasing an album of mandolin tunes in January.  You can find me @lozkingsley


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to listen to some good mandolin while at the office, but anything with lyrics distracts me from my work.
> 
> What are your favorite instrumental albums that feature mandolin?
> Primarily looking for Old-Time, but open to all suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!

----------


## Tom Wright

Hamilton de Holanda Jacob Bossa for updated virtuosic and sensitive renditions of Jacob do Bandolim favorites.

And my favorite Don Stiernberg album is Mandoboppin!

----------

DSDarr

----------


## HappyPickin

I really like Darren Nicholson's Fret a Spell album.

----------

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Chris Gray

I've been listening to new stuff!

David Benedict - The Golden Angle
Jacob Joliff - Instrumentals, Vol.1
Andrew Marlin - Buried in a Cape
Chris Henry - Monroe Approved 
Tristan Scroggins - Fancy Boy 
Andy Statman - Monroe Bus

----------

Marcus CA

----------


## Reid Morsi

Strength in Numbers the “Telluride Sessions”, Mike Compton and David Grier “Climbing the Walls”, Reischman, Gilchrist, and Nygaard “Harmonic Tone Revealers”, 
Almost any of the Bela Fleck or David Grisman albums, and although I think it was previously mentioned the Album “Travelers” with John Reischman, Butch Baldassari, and Robin Bullock is fantastic! They cover a great variety of different genres.

Also the incredible Grisman project “Tone Poets” is my all time go to easy night time listening album.

----------

Marcus CA

----------


## tmsweeney

Late to the party but no question Norman Blake and the Rising Fawn String Ensemble's *"Original Music from the Mysterious South"* the title and front cover alone put it on the charts, but it has been #1 for me  since I first put the needle in the groove 20 some odd years ago.
#2 would be *David Grisman Quintet* - the kaleidoscope album,
#3 Tony Rice  *Acoustics*

----------


## Eric Platt

For old time - the new Mike Compton & Norman Blake Gallop to Georgia is a real winner. Getting a lot of play at our place. 

Bob Douglas - who was the mandolin player in the Powdermilk Biscuit Band released a CD a few years ago. It's a combination of old time and Celtic. Very enjoyable.

----------


## mandopops

Traversata with Carlo Aonzo, Beppe Gambetta, & David Grisman is a big favorite of mine. It definitely appeals to my love of Italian Mandolin, plus it includes modern touches of Jazz & Dawg Mandolin playing. Very satisfying.
Buon Appetito,
Joe B

----------

Marcus CA

----------


## doc holiday

Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza ....   music by some of my fave mando monsters

----------

Mandobar

----------


## MarkusSpiel

I like Mike Compton & Norman Blake "Gallop to Georgia "
Andrew Marlins "Buried in a Cape"
Adam Tanner "A State for Grace"

----------


## Tom Hart

Plenty of great suggestions here but I agree with Markus, that Adam Tanner "State of Grace" album is one my favorites.

----------


## Gelsenbury

David Benedict: Into the True Country
Robin Bullock: The Enchanted Woods

----------


## Gene Summers

I have an old vinyl copy of this album by Bill Monroe that I purchased in the early 1980s. Its still my favorite.

----------


## Luna Pick

Listened to Reischman's "Up in the Woods" again yesterday. Such a great album.

----------


## Josh Levine

Kentucky Colonels - Appalachian Swing!

----------


## Alban Havidson

Someone told about Grappelli and Grisman's live album which is high in my rating but the one that I would put on the top is the first Grisman Quintet's album.

----------


## ralph johansson

Mark O'Connor: 30 Year Retrospective, Chris Thile on mandolin.
Grant Gordy, untitled album, Dominick Leslie on mando.
Hamilton de Holanda: o Baile do Almeidinha
Mike Marshall (mando and guit): Tasting the Wine Country (starring Paul McCandless, double reeds and soprano saxophone)
Dave Gross: Mandology (w Olli Soikkeli, g, and Rob Hecht, violin on 5-6 cuts)
Nordic: Metropol, Magnus Zetterlund on mando.

----------


## Wolfboy

A few faves of mine, some that have been mentioned and some that havent:

Anything by Butch Baldassari (RIP), especially Cantabile, Music of OCarolan, Appalachian Mandolin and Dulcimer, and Evergreen

Anything by John Reischman, especially Walk Along John and The Singing Moon

(Thanks to everybody who voted for Travellers!) 😊

Marla Fibish and Jimmy Crowley: The Morning Star

David Surrette: The Green Mandolin

Norman Blake: Original Underground Music from the Mysterious South

Chris Thile, Yo-Yo Ma and Edgar Meyer: Bach Trios

Mike Compton and Norman Blake: Gallop to Georgia

Bela Fleck: Drive (the one and only Sam Bush on mandolin)

----------


## AlanN

Fun to swing back around to this topic and to see some new (to me) suggestions:

ralph j mentioned this one: Dave Gross: Mandology (w Olli Soikkeli, g, and Rob Hecht, violin on 5-6 cuts)

Good one - Dave hosted a Saturday A.M. bg radio show on WFDU, titled Music America, in the early 80's. I have literally dozens of cassette tapes from that show, he would open it with the tune Farmyard Swing, off a Kenny Baker record, with the quirky and great mando solo by Bobby Osborne. 

Some newer listens:

Dave Peters - Dawgfinger
Wyatt Rice - New Market Gap. Terrific mandolin solos on all tunes, by Ray Legere.
Alan Bibey and Wayne Benson - Mandolin Chronicles.
Lost & Found - Just Pickin', with the late, great Dempsey Young.

----------


## mandotopia

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Norman Blake, Natasha's Waltz. Only one vocal tune in that CD, very mando-centric, very old-timey.


I agree but it was originally titled Original Underground Music from the Mysterious South.  When it was released as a CD they added a couple Nancy Blake sons and re titled it. It is beautiful I saw that group twice at the Birchmere when they was touring for this album. An entire evening of Norman Blake on Mandolin.

----------


## mandotopia

Norman Blake - Original Underground Music from the Mysterious South.
Andy Statman - Flatbush Waltz
Chris Thile- All those who wander are not lost
Dve Appalon-Mandolin Virtuoso
Jacob do Bandolin- Origional Classic recordings Vol. 1

----------


## Trader Todd

Great stuff on here. Thanks for the recommendations. I love Alan Bibey and Wayne Benson - Mandolin Chronicles. I'm a sucker for dueling mandos.

----------

